# Problème commande sur OWH



## SolMJ (21 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai commandé un câble (mini-display port to display port) pour connecter mon macbook à mon écran Dell U2711 sur le site d'Other World Computing.

J'ai reçu un mail le 11 mars attestant que ma commande a bien été expédié. A ce jour je n'ai toujours pas reçu ma commande (10 jours après) et le statut de ma commande indique "Complete". Je m'inquiète un peu. Est-ce normal un délai si long (j'ai choisi USPS) ?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (21 Mars 2011)

Ca peut mettre le temps par USPS vers l'Europe... Sinon, quel intérêt de commander chez OWC (Etats-Unis) un truc qu'on trouve partout en Europe ?


----------



## mariamatDell (22 Mars 2011)

SolMJ a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai commandé un câble (mini-display port to display port) pour connecter mon macbook à mon écran Dell U2711 sur le site d'Other World Computing.
> 
> J'ai reçu un mail le 11 mars attestant que ma commande a bien été expédié. A ce jour je n'ai toujours pas reçu ma commande (10 jours après) et le statut de ma commande indique "Complete". Je m'inquiète un peu. Est-ce normal un délai si long (j'ai choisi USPS) ?


Bonjour
C'est MARIAM de DELL, est ce qu'il s'agit d'une commande d'un article DELL?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (22 Mars 2011)

mariamatDell a dit:


> Bonjour
> C'est MARIAM de DELL, est ce qu'il s'agit d'une commande d'un article DELL?


 
:mouais:


----------

